# WANT IT ? Just decide to let my PG ZX600TI amp go....



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Original box, Birth certificate , manual, and a good 8.5 if not 9 out of 10. Never opened still sealed, not used for many years stored in house closet.

What are these worth?


----------

